# A friend has found a toad in her garden,tongue hanging out



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

His tongue is hanging out,she bought him in last night to her kitchen and I said to let it go,today it has travelled 30ft and is sat on her step waiting
What is the best thing to do,his tongue is still hanging out


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> What is the best thing to do,his tongue is still hanging out


It's been hot here today, get the poor thing a pint.

Joking apart, it's very hard to recommend what to do here Jackie, just having it's tongue hanging out is not really alot to go on, and in any case nobodies going to be able to tell you by that scant information *exactly* what is going on there - However, I can give you a few educated guesses. Severe calcium dificiency? Hit by something? Unfortunate accident whilst catching prey?


Cheers
Al


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the reply I shall tell her :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Thank you for the reply I shall tell her :2thumb:


 
No problem Jackie - Photo next time 


Just a heads up - Reptiles Plus are starting to pick up one or two interesting amphibians at the moment and (finally) have more shipments due soon - Thought you maybe interested. and I've got some more Budgett's coming next week


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

NO DONT TELL ME!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> NO DONT TELL ME!!!! :lol2:


*does Homer Simpson* "MMMM, Buggett's!":lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> *does Homer Simpson* "MMMM, Buggett's!":lol2:


 
Haha - Like it R!. I can imagine her with one of those fridge style warning gadgets... 'STEP AWAY FROM THE PALLADARIUM'. 


Jackie, there's some cool species coming in.... It may just be a little too much for you so best stay away


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Haha - Like it R!. I can imagine her with one of those fridge style warning gadgets... 'STEP AWAY FROM THE PALLADARIUM'.
> 
> 
> Jackie, there's some cool species coming in.... It may just be a little too much for you so best stay away


 
Tell me then :lol2::lol2:What is the biggest and meanest looking one that is coming in ? :flrt:


----------

